# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهم : آزمون تعیین سطح زبان کلیه ورودی های جدید پزشکی تهران

## saj8jad

قابل توجه دانشجویان جدید الورود سال 97 دانشگاه تهران 
 
آزمون تعیین سطح  زبان کلیه پذیرفته شدگان رشته پزشکی و دانشجویان قبولی شهریه پرداز روز سه شنبه مورخ  97/7/3 ساعت 8:30 به صورت الکترونیکی در مرکز آزمون مرکز طبی (‌خیابان قریب تقاطع نصرت‌، مرکز طبی کودکان‌) برگزار می گردد.

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad




قابل توجه دانشجویان جدید الورود سال 97 دانشگاه تهران 
 
آزمون تعیین سطح  زبان کلیه پذیرفته شدگان رشته پزشکی و دانشجویان قبولی شهریه پرداز روز سه شنبه مورخ  97/7/3 ساعت 8:30 به صورت الکترونیکی در مرکز آزمون مرکز طبی (‌خیابان قریب تقاطع نصرت‌، مرکز طبی کودکان‌) برگزار می گردد.

 


منم زبانم خوبه .. رام نمیدن عایا ؟؟!!*

----------


## ammiir

دانشگاه های دیگه ام دارند یا فقط دانشگاه تهران داره

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> منم زبانم خوبه .. رام نمیدن عایا ؟؟!!*


آزمون تعیین سطح صرفا برای پذیرفته شدگان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران هستش

----------


## saj8jad

> دانشگاه های دیگه ام دارند یا فقط دانشگاه تهران داره



درود
اکثر دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی این آزمون تعیین سطح زبان رو به نظرم دارن
بازم شما برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت دانشگاه مورد نظرتون مراجع کنید

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


آزمون تعیین سطح صرفا برای پذیرفته شدگان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران هستش


شوخی بود داش سجاد .. جدی نگیر برادر*

----------


## 1378anis

سطوحش ایناست:
1)مقدماتی2) پیش نیاز یک3) پیش نیاز دو4) عمومی     5) معاف از گذراندن زبان عمومی

http://lingo.tums.ac.ir/index.jsp?fkeyid=&siteid=29&fkeyid=&siteid=29&fkey  id=&siteid=29&pageid=3732

----------


## saj8jad



----------

